

Ask HN: What ecommerce platforms have you used? - lgsilver

Advising a commerce startup building their MVP. The product is fairly simple, but needs to support thousands of SKUs, payments, and integration with a social component. Should we try to use Magento or something like that, or roll our own?
======
liquidcool
Sorry I'm so late to this, but you should definitely not build your own. I
can't necessarily endorse Magento without knowing your team, but there are
many platforms, both standalone and SaaS, that have years or decades of
developer hours invested. If you contact me (philip at madeupname.com) I'd be
happy to discuss your situation and see if I can make a suggestion.

